# Show me your hardware baby! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe...Hiyas guys!

So.... I've always been sorta broke and never really got to splurge on equipment for my tanks. I've never owned a canister in my life and i hope that i can sometime soon....Eh matt? (nudge nudge LOL j/k)

But anyways! What has been your big investment when it comes to hardware? 
Co2? Lighting? New filter!!? Lemmie see them,

Was it worth the cash or would you sugest somthing else? 
Even stands! people are DIY'ing lotsa stuff these days... and i think thats impressive, buncha smarties.


----------



## kbrumund (Mar 19, 2006)

Filters: 
My Eheim classics (2*2217 new + 1*2215 used) are great. Half the cost of a Pro II and work fine for my needs.
John Smith on PN has a good price on these when he has them. Or you just have to find a way to buy from BA Online USA.
A bunch of other used HOT and submersible filters. Soaked them in a pail of vinegar for a day and rinsed them out. Look and work like new. Bought new media for the Aquaclears. The others I just stuff full of filter floss (well, fabric store stuffing, same thing, less money). I like having a backup filter on any tank, even if it is just an AC or two.

CO2: Have a complete pressurized CO2 system that is awaiting the 65gal being setup. Going to try CO2 misting.
Hagen CO2. Cheap and easy. Like that ladder. Wouldn't pay full price, but on sale or used, it's a keeper.

Lighting. Terrible right now. I'm going to buy the AH Supply kits. They ship USPS to Canada (only $5 brokerage fee) for a reasonable cost. Planning to order two of their 96W kits next week (for the 36" 65gal).

Powerhead: Maxi-Jet 1200. John Smith special. AC sponge on the intake. Great investment. The sponge filters exceedingly well.

Air pumps: Bunch of used ones, Hagen and Tetra DW. Amazing how well they work again with the ridiculously cheap repair kit. No air at night with CO2 did not work well for me the one time I did not have it.

Heaters: Bought some new Ebo/Eheims. Also have some used Ebos (need to be recalibrated) and a couple of non-submersible cheap ones. I like to have two smaller heaters rather than 1 large one to reduce the chance of poached fish.

...karl
35 gal planted moving to 65gal planted
80 gal african cichlid


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I was lucky enough to most of my setup used just over a year ago. I replied to a person on craigslist who had a 50G tank with metal stand, ebo jager heater and eheim 2215 canister filter for sale for $150! I couldn't resist.

Tank:
50G 36x18x18 
I'd like to get a larger tank, but I purchased my light just a year ago and its 36" so I am pretty much stuck with that dimension for now. A 65g is about all I can hope for.

Filter: Eheim 2215. This filter has done a great job for me. I use the big als filter floss to replace older floss and I used the bulk course material from big als as well.

Lighting: 192 watts of power compact goodness. Last year I received this light for my birthday (my fiance is the best ). It's a coralife auqalight with 2 96 watt 6700K bulbs. I need to find a cheap place for cheap replacement bulbs.

CO2: Good Ole DIY! But hoping to upgrade to pressurized soon! I use 2 2L bottles and rotate on a semi weekly basis.

Heater: Ebo Jager 150w

I have a rena 400 air pump as well for keeping my hospital tank up and running.

thats about it!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow you guys I am impressed. 

LoL Karl, i used to work for big als online and i had made a few friends in the states.. LOL I cant tell you why they mark up the prices so bad, never really got a staright answer but i am sure they have thier reasons ^^

One good tip. Price match! They might fight you on it...but some people saved 100-200 dollars on product. Good site to price match is J&l (dont bother with heavy items)

I myself was going to P/M my coralife bulb and try to save 20-30 bucks.. But i havent gone yet. :s

I personally have lots of little things. Nothing to gloat about >.> 

1 96watt coralife 50/50 (trying to get new bulb, shipping mishap) 
about a dozen simple PCs I really love the lil mini pc's and converted a lot of my incandecent hoods to PC

I did pick up one of those Jungle c02 units for free from a nice guy at thier seminar.... Have yet to try that out. Its.....so simple i am wondering if it doesnt work at all.. LOL

As far as filters...Simple AC's ^^ But i only have small tanks


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Tank : standard 50 gal.. 90cmx45cmx45cm..got it free from a relative that gave up one of his tanks..

Filter : Eheim pro2 2028. Got it second hand off a friend for $150..

Lighting : 4x39 watts DIY T5 HO lighting. Cheap.. considering most sets cost 4-500 bucks.. i only spent aroun $200 doing up this whole set with a cool professional aluminium casing... leg stands included..

Co2 : standard regulated co2 with solenoid.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I have 7 tank running in my fishroom (6) 30G's and a 75G, I am cheap when it come to my tanks but I know the ways around it, I own the best filter money can buy !!! it is called a AHAB filtratration system ( A Hose And Bucket ) water changes are the biggest part of my hobby but I find them easy to do and well worth the effort, but for in-tank filtration I use sponge filters for all my fish room tanks. For my 135G in the basement I use (2) 403's mainly just for flow. I have found over the years sometime spending all the money in the world does not even come close to the benifit of feeding your fish good food, and doing regular maintenance. But to add to the topic my biggest expence has been just buying the tanks I use and building a room in my basement to house them all in..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

you like the water changes too? People look at me funny when i say that too them.. lol 

Home made sponge filters Grey or do you preferr a specific brand?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I do the same as Grey....most of my tanks have only sponge filters and they get DAILY W/C Yes I have no life, but the fresh water keeps my tanks clear and my fishies grow like weeds. Not all my tanks are done daily, but most are  W/c are fine it is just lugging the water that gets me.

One day I will settle down to one big tank, no more breeding and get a life


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

I have mostly minimal setups. My filters are 1 aquaclear 150 and a cheap Aqua-Tech from Walmart. I have a nice DIY light fixture. It holds 2 20W fluorescents for my 20g tank, and I rest it on top of one of those sliding glass lids. The things I find very useful are my timers for my lights and my ZooMed ReptiTemp 500R thermostat for my land hermit crab tank. It was a big hassle always adjusting the temps in my hermit crab cage, I'm really happy I bought the thermostat!


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

The lady said show it guys  Ciddian, if you check here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=240 ......you'll _see_ my tanks with a description of the equipment.

More here:

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=677&start=0

...and here:

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=743

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice!! I love your recycling idea.. ^^ all of your tanks are just wonderful..


----------



## madman280 (Aug 13, 2006)

I would show off my hardware, but it makes me feel so dirty ....seriously everything I have is either second hand or I made myself---so its usually dirty, or a little rough.

I'm not cheap....I'm ..um...a parallel thinker striving toward fiscal efficency. 

Best way I've found to find discarded and unused aquarium equipment is talk to as many people as you can enthusiasticly about your aquariums and need more room for baby fish, a special fish, a sick fish...

I've even picked up nice aquariums people have put out for garbage.

Keep your mind and ears open and you can overcome no money


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG.. hey i wont bash that at all!!! Thats a great way to do things!

I would love to see some of your DIY ^^


----------

